# aunt's beauty!



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

[siteimg]6100[/siteimg]

my "aunt" had to out-do everyone this year! this buck had been living w/ in a mile of town and nobody really knew about it. (except for the guy who found his sheds and kept it secret :lol: ) grosses somewhere around 166 if i remember right.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the character on it :beer:


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

thats a nice motherf****


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice, I like the matching drop tines !!!


----------



## baker_08 (Nov 15, 2006)

That's a nice deer.Very nice. I wish I had a chance to shoot 1 that big. :sniper:


----------

